# Pics of my Avalon Rainier and 2.5 cords delivered and stacked.



## NewtownPA (May 4, 2007)

Here are some pics of my Avalon Rainier, and also 2.5 cords of unseasoned wood delivered and stacked. A couple of people were asking for these. Enjoy.


----------



## NewtownPA (May 4, 2007)

2.5 cords stacked.


----------



## NewtownPA (May 4, 2007)

Avalon Rainier above shot.


----------



## NewtownPA (May 4, 2007)

Fire


----------



## NewtownPA (May 4, 2007)

More fire.


----------



## begreen (May 4, 2007)

Looks great. It will feel even better when you aren't wearing shorts. I jealous, all my wood is still sitting in rounds.


----------



## titan (May 4, 2007)

nice.What species of wood is in that pile?


----------



## NewtownPA (May 4, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> nice.What species of wood is in that pile?



I'm not sure really. Their web site says: "Oak, Ash, & Hickory". It's nice wood and evenly split without a lot of knotty pieces.

I ordered it from here:
http://www.buckscountyfirewood.com/product.php#firewood

I paid $425 for 2.5 cords. ($170/cord)

-Nathan


----------



## titan (May 4, 2007)

Not a bad price for good wood;it looks like you got an honest 2.5 cords there too.


----------



## NewtownPA (May 4, 2007)

The guy was adamant that his cords are real and true cords. Seems about right to me.


----------



## philaphire (May 4, 2007)

nice post Newtown - thanks


----------



## Corie (May 5, 2007)

Nothing I like better than a firebox full of flames!


----------



## Hogwildz (May 5, 2007)

Wood looks great, insert looks fantastic. Hearth looks in need of serious extension.


----------



## schmev123 (Oct 11, 2007)

We just got an Avalon Rainier wood stove insert and would like to talk to users of this stove.  We live in New York and are looking to save money on heating.  Last year we purchased 804 gallongs of oil.  I recently purchased wood (about 4 cords) and don't know if I'll have enough.

Can you please e-mail me with your experience, schmev123@yahoo.com and let me know how many logs you burn on a cold winter day?

regards,

Evan


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like red oak in that pile.  That's good heatin' wood there.  Enjoy your dwindling fuel bills...


----------



## NewtownPA (Oct 15, 2007)

schmev123,

Last year I burned 2.5 cords of wood. I heard that a rule of thumb is: By March you should still have half your supply of wood - ie, don't burn it all before March because there's still a lot of cold days up until May. Also make sure your wood has been seasoned (ie, is old and not "green"). I am about to install a chimney liner so I expect that my stove will be more efficient. Do you have a good chimney?

tutu_sue,

Yep some good wood for sure. Even though I bought this wood back in March it may not be ready for this year since there is a lot of oak. I may order some "seasoned" wood to hold me over for a while and give this batch more time to dry.


----------

